# Which MBTI type(S) make the best parents?



## Aquamarine

Please vote and explain your reason(s).


----------



## Mender

INFJ and ENFP are the ideal setup for parents; both personality types are those of people who are open-minded, yet practical, and supportive, yet firm. They also represent people who are good listeners, or are at least good at acting in the interests of their children.

Additionally, the two types make for a good romantic pairing, and complement each other well in their endeavors.

(INFP, like me, with the ideal match of ENFJ could work, but would probably make for parents who are more wishy-washy.)

On the flipside, I would not trust most xSTx's (especially xSTJ's) with children; their pursuits are significantly more suited to the adult world (which people of these types pretty much run anyway) than the personal world of raising kids. (Of course, more sensitive and/or attentive people of these types may fare better with having children; type is not a completely clear indication of parenting ability.)


----------



## eydimork

At their worst...
*introverted sensation:* 
always in fear of hurting the child makes them indecisive and like a rock; uptight and strict. 
*introverted intuition:* 
makes their kids intolerant of various foods (lol). hypochondriac. "my child coughs, it's gonna die!"
*introverted feeling:* 
pushes the kid to become what they failed at (like little miss beauty contest or whatever). 
*introverted thinking:* 
dominance issues. views the world in hierarchies like extraverted thinking. women/men are bad, mkay?
*extraverted thinking:* 
neglectful of child, "have to" make the kid religious or scientific, sports jock or cheerleader, etc.
*extraverted feeling:* 
neglectful of child, lashes out on child, blames, dehumanizes, and demonizes child.
*extraverted intuition:* 
neglectful of child, worst role model like objectifying women/men and use drugs in the kids presence. 
*extraverted sensation:* 
jealous of child and bullies. fails to understand that the child needs emotional caretaking like the other extraverted types do but to a strange almost malicious degree and in denial about doing anything wrong. 

So yeah, I don't know which.


----------



## FakeLefty

Depends on the child.


----------



## Aquamarine

FakeLefty said:


> Depends on the child.


Which parent-child combinations do you think are the best?


----------



## Belladonne

It really depends. From the ones I've known, I would say ENFJs would make very good parents, though. Warm, strict, but able to see the big picture too. Not sure about the E part, though - I have an introverted parent who I feel is always emotionally unavailable to me because I am very extroverted, but introverted kids might not mind a parent like that.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Depending on the child and the parents. From observation I say enfp man and INFP women make good parents . I'm only saying this bc all of my cousins are fond,amuse and still attach to their parents and they're in their mid 40s! Anyhow realistically speaking it depends on the child and the parents - no mbti type or personality type can determine that bond , plus even though I argue with my esfj mom nonstop- she'll still be my first and only choice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lookslikeiwin

Belladonne said:


> It really depends. From the ones I've known, I would say ENFJs would make very good parents, though. Warm, strict, but able to see the big picture too. Not sure about the E part, though - I have an introverted parent who I feel is always emotionally unavailable to me because I am very extroverted, but introverted kids might not mind a parent like that.


I have an extroverted parent that is difficult for me, as an introvert, because she is critical (not necessarily an E thing), and she gets upset when I need time to myself. I am easily drained. INFJs often appear as extroverts however, so I'm not sure my mom even believes me when I say I'm tired XD So maybe its just good for introverted kids to have at least one introverted parent, and good for extroverted kids to have at least one extroverted parent. 

I do think it'll be easier for me to parent an introverted child because I will understand their needs. I don't want to treat my kid like introverts if they're extroverts. My mom always treated me like I should be an extrovert and I just couldn't do it so it wore me out and I struggled with anxiety until a few months ago. I'm also an HSP (highly sensitive person), so that made it worse. I imagine I'd make my kids antsy if I treated them like introverts all the time, when they weren't.


----------



## CCCXXIX

The best parents are the ones that want to have kids and raise them to the best of their ability.

I have met no one with a "perfect" upbringing. No one that has not experienced some kind of pain in their upbringing. No one that has not had some kind of emotional scarring from their upbringing (someone could say they have none, but they'd be lying).

But generally, those parents that spent time building relationships, setting boundaries, providing necessary discipline, being realistic (letting there children know when they suck ass at something, instead of telling them they're the best when they're obviously not)... Basically those parents that spent time being a parent, were able to raise better adjusted children.

In fact, some of the most well adjusted and brightest people I've met, have had a childhood that would say everything to the contrary. But they did have one thing, two parents that loved them, even if they didn't always show it in a way society would agree with.



A child/parent relationship is much more than a regular relationship. MBTI types have little relevance here.


----------



## Polexia

CCCXXIX said:


> A child/parent relationship is much more than a regular relationship. MBTI types have little relevance here.


I agree with this. MBTI types are not that relevant. Sure, it can tell you more about your child/parent, but it's not the deciding factor in whether you will be a good parent or a terrible one


Sent from my iPhone using TapaTalk


----------



## DeathRipper

I think it depends on which type their kids are.


----------



## Wheel of Timelords

DeathRipper said:


> I think it depends on which type their kids are.


Definitely. It also depends on how healthy the person of that type is. For example, my father is an INFJ and makes an excellent parent, whereas my friend's mother is also an INFJ and makes a terrible parent. While it would be nice to narrow it down to "these traits of these types make for a good parent," you also have to take into consideration the external factors that would make them better- or worse-suited for being a parent in that particular situation.


----------



## OliveBranch

It all depends, these kinds of questions make for negative stereotyping. Any type can be a great parent, as well as a terrible one. It is a very subjective question.


----------



## Jaune

I think NFJ parents are pretty ideal. My mom is one and she's great.


----------



## Monadnock

Healthy, high-functioning people from all 16 types.


----------



## Snowflake Minuet

Well, in my individual case my parents are INFJ and ENTP and they are wonderful. 

But it's so much more than mbti type and so dependent on the child at that.


----------



## Lakigigar

Voted for ESFJ, ENFJ and ISFJ. ESFJ's are probably the best moms.


----------



## Little Bee

I do know an ENFP who I think is a great parent, but ISFJs and ESFJs if emotionally healthy can make for really good parents. Someone to give boundaries, but also drink hot chocolate with you.


----------



## kjdaniels

I think ISFJs make the best parents. First, of dominant Introverted Sensing helps us show loyalty to children. As a result of our loyalty, we will tend to be responsible parents and provide a safe place for the children. Second, we have auxiliary Extroverted Feeling which helps us show love towards children and be supportive of them in all of their pursuits. I think our Si combining with our Fe makes us be the best parents because are Si combined with our Fe drives us to be loyal, caring, and supportive towards children. Only problem we might run into is giving out punishment, but I feel like ISFJs can overcome this because we see the value in raising our kids with good values.


----------



## Asmodaeus

xSFJ.


----------

